# Where should I post if I'm trying to find a new home for my dog?



## Nootherids (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm wondering which section of this forum would be most adequate for posting questions about finding a new home for my dog. 

Basically surrendering dog, not puppy sales and the such. The description of this section says it is NOT meant to find a place for your dog so I'm not going to start the conversation here, but I would appreciate it if somebody could direct me to the better section with the right participants to answer my concerns. 

I do have a difficult situation with an adult dog and I don't know how to go about it. I need thoughts, opinions, ideas, from others who know more than I and have more experience than I do. This decision is breaking me down emotionally and I need help.

Thank you


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I may be wrong but I don't think there is a "right" place here. I'm just going to answer anyway. If this is a dog you got from a breeder, rescue or shelter, did you sign a contract that the dog goes back to them? If yes, that is where he should go. Even if there was no contract, ask anyway. Can you owner surrender to a shelter?

Is this a dog you can rehome? No human bites? If he has bitten a person, thats not a dog to rehome. You could try rehoming by posting to Facebook, if you use it. You can try Craigslist, ask friends or family members to post for yoou. If you decide to rehome yourself, be very careful who he goes to. Ask if they own their home & if they do, ask for proof such as a mortgage statement or property tax statement (people have been known to borrow homes). Do a home check. If they have a pet now, ask for their vets name & number and call. 

You can always search for rescues in your area for help.


----------

